# Absolutly Perfect Water, Looks a bit "dirty"?



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

So As you know I was forced to stop the no-water change idea due to the raising of nitrate (to around 120ppm yeah that's super awesome!)

So after the reg. water changes my water is perfect, everything reads out exactly as it should. However the water has a 'dirty' look to it. Not cloudy, no particles. Just a dirty sort of look. 

There is no fowl smell or anything like that. The lights are a bit old and need replaced (2x 400W MH)

My Frogspawn has been looking a bit thinner (not as fat) in the last few days during this 'dirty' look.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> So As you know I was forced to stop the no-water change idea due to the raising of nitrate (to around 120ppm yeah that's super awesome!)
> 
> So after the reg. water changes my water is perfect, everything reads out exactly as it should. However the water has a 'dirty' look to it. Not cloudy, no particles. Just a dirty sort of look.
> 
> ...


You running any carbon? Chemi-pure elite works well I wouldn't run a tank without it. Your in a process of building up the overall health of your tank, and that can only happen over time. Not being critical but not doing water changes over a long period hurts more then it helps. Is your skimmate a real light green? What is your phosphate level?


----------



## pmarlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

What was your alkalinity during the no-water-change period versus now? Major difference? If so, that might be why your frogspawn is less than happy.

As far as lighting goes... I've noticed strange things that you wouldn't think should be attributable to lighting happening towards the end of my light's life span. If it's time for the lights to change, you should probably do it and see if it helps. Could just be coincidence.


----------



## ukclown666 (Jan 22, 2011)

double check your phosphate level 0.5 dont forget or less.if higher carbon or something along those lines.that should polish up your water you dirty is it very light green to yellow colour??


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Well today the tank looks fine and the frogspawn is back to looking happy and healthy and fat. I didn't change anything in the tank and im still wondering what the problem was.

I checked phosphate and it was unreadable (im assuming that means it was between .00 and .03)

I put in the order to my LFS to get new bulbs (i forgot how pricey the 400 watters are, OUCH!)

The water had a somewhat yellowish tint however I could not find any issues with parameters. Checked the pumps and the power heads, and all is well. I had recently did some new pluming (maybe last month) however I doubt something a month old would have caused an issue now?

I'm still in a bit of confusion, is there anything else you guys have in mind?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> Well today the tank looks fine and the frogspawn is back to looking happy and healthy and fat. I didn't change anything in the tank and im still wondering what the problem was.
> 
> I checked phosphate and it was unreadable (im assuming that means it was between .00 and .03)
> 
> ...


Back to my first question are you running carbon?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> Back to my first question are you running carbon?


no sir.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gee I wonder what the possibility is that the "dirty" water is providing food for all the corals?

Just a thought.


Worth at most .02


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> Gee I wonder what the possibility is that the "dirty" water is providing food for all the corals?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...


Your on the right track Bob...It does If you look at reef tanks that are feed with green water (phytoplankton) algae is a benefit. It feeds the bacteria living in the coral by photosynthesis then turning them into sugars that in turn feed the coral. This is where your balancing act comes into play the macro algae consumes the micro algae. These organics left behind will leave a light green skimmate in those tank that use a skimmer. Next time you do a water change in a white bucket you will see how green your water really is. That's right I forgot Bob you don't do them.Lol Activated carbon removes these discolorations that over time can become toxins in high levels over time.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> Your on the right track Bob...It does If you look at reef tanks that are feed with green water (phytoplankton) algae is a benefit. It feeds the bacteria living in the coral by photosynthesis then turning them into sugars that in turn feed the coral. This is where your balancing act comes into play the macro algae consumes the micro algae. These organics left behind will leave a light green skimmate in those tank that use a skimmer. Next time you do a water change in a white bucket you will see how green your water really is. That's right I forgot Bob you don't do them.Lol Activated carbon removes these discolorations that over time can become toxins in high levels over time.


People still use buckets for water changes? *r2

So in seriousness, this should, or should not be an issue?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> People still use buckets for water changes? *r2
> 
> So in seriousness, this should, or should not be an issue?


Yea there are some hobbyist that still use buckets( go figure). I would say the issue is there "Dirty Water" If all your levels are intact it would be as simple as adding some carbon.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> Yea there are some hobbyist that still use buckets( go figure). I would say the issue is there "Dirty Water" If all your levels are intact it would be as simple as adding some carbon.


Dumb question, While running the carbon I disable my doser?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> Dumb question, While running the carbon I disable my doser?


The only dumb question my friend is the one not asked. I run carbon 24/7 and have for years now. The only time I have ever took it out was if I had to medicate the tank for some reason.


----------

